# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  What's on your optical bookshelf?

## Judy Canty

I was reading the review of the contact lens text by Pete, Jo and Chip and I began to wonder about what's on everyone's bookshelf and what is your most used reference book?

----------

